# Game #43: Cavs @ Bobcats (1/30/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(25-17) @* *Charlotte Bobcats* *(11-34)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 4:30 pm PT, 7:30 pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Charlotte Bobcats Arena*, Charlotte, North Carolina

Cleveland is on a 5-game winning streak and seek to keep the streak going when they face the Bobcats on the road. Charlotte is currently on an 11-game losing streak. If the Cavs underestimate the Bobcats and play around, this game will be close down the stretch and could possibly slip away. LeBron, Zydrunas and Gooden need to play strong to put Charlotte away early and keep them down. Anderson Varejao is coming off a great game against the Suns. Hopefully, Varejao’s performance will encourage Coach Brown to reward him with more playing time.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I was just at a Bobcats game when I was in Charlotte and they played the Magic. No excuse not to win this game. 

The Bobcats play hard, so we have to bring our effort, but if we post Z, and Lebron attacks the basket, we win this one handily.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is Emeka still hurt?

The Bobcats have some good players: Wallace for example is having a terrific year


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Is Emeka still hurt?
> 
> The Bobcats have some good players: Wallace for example is having a terrific year


Emeka didn't play when I was there. I don't recall Wallace playing either, I think he was hurt. 

I know Sean May was out also. Your right they do have some good young players, will be a good team down the line.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

We should win this game. The bobcats are decimated by injuries right now. This is an example of one of those games that we are SUPPOSED TO WIN


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

As pumped as I am bout the come back win against the Suns and the fenomial performance by the King, losing this game would throw that out. MUST WIN. we can not afford a let down. We need to go in there and pound the bobcats.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Anything less then a blowout wouldnt be a good sign. they have the worst record in the league. and we have one of the best. For somereason everytime we play these crappy teams. i get reminded of those the loss to the Knicks last year, that pretty much blew our playoff chances. idont know why i always think about that, but it still hurts. 

I agree, this is definetly a "MUST WIN" :cheers:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is one of those games where you just feel like there's going to be a letdown. Second game in two nights. The Bobcats always come out to play. I can see us dropping this one, honestly.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> This is one of those games where you just feel like there's going to be a letdown. Second game in two nights. The Bobcats always come out to play. I can see us dropping this one, honestly.


 I agree: remeber the Suns game was a home one.

Young guys like Sasha and even some of our vets plays just a step below and it is the back end of back to back: recipe for a letdown game


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo ! | NBA | Cleveland/Cavaliers/Charlotte Bobcats Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Cavliers 122
Bobcats 87

Lebron continues his great play going for a season high 58. You heard it here first. O yeah and Pavs drops 25 and I throw in that Damon will nail 6 of 7 from behind the arc. Comon...I can dream, it's ther Bobcats!

Go Cavs!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I want Lebron to go for a 20/20 night. It's the Raptors afterall.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> I want Lebron to go for a 20/20 night. It's the Raptors afterall.


 Yah, its the Raptors. Except the fact that they are the Bobcats


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Yah, its the Raptors. Except the fact that they are the Bobcats



Say what I mean, not what I say. I was thinking Bobcats. Said Raptors. Sorry Toronto fans reading this. It wasn't you that everyone has been picking up 20/20 games on.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm thrilled, the Cavs are on again. Thats 3 games that I've been able to see in less than a week.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

First two possessions, we go to Ilgauskas both times.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

as always the defense hasn't looked that good so far. But that's how we start every game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

We need to keep getting offensive rebounds. Use our size all night and score in the paint.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron's jumper is looking good early on.

It appears Luke Jackson will enter the game. It's rare for Luke to get in games these days, let alone so early into a game.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

The bobcats are playing pretty smalll on the defensive rebound area


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

nice little backwords drop step for donyall to get past the 3 point arc


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Marshall hits a 3. Luke in the game?


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice play by the goood man


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Marshall hits a 3. Luke in the game?


Yeah. Shocking really.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good first quarter so far. Push this lead to 20 by half and cost home


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Donyell with a big dunk. In the last 2 games, he's had some real man-sized dunks. Talk about turning back the clock to temporarily deny father time.

Cleveland leads by 12 at the end of the first quarter (32-20).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow Marshall actually going at the rim: about time


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

We should put AV in. take Luke out.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

OOOOHH my. never mind. keep Luke in, that was glorious


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sweet play between Z and Luke.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

oh my. ididnt know Z was so agile. nice and1


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The lead is beginning to shrink. 

Varejao is in the game now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Am I the only one who ends up watching Verejao on offense and defense rather than Lebron or the ball? It's fun just to watch him hustle around the court, get position, look slightly bewildered then get a big play. At times he's my favorite player on the Cavs, which is saying a lot because Lebron's my favorite player in the league.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by 17 at the half (56-39).


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I wasn't particularly impressed by our play in the first hand. That give and go by Luke and Z notwithstanding the offense was not good at all. And our defense was sloppy as well. We were just kinda lucky that Charlotte is as bad as they are.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

uh, oh, LBJ is on fire


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron looks great right now. He's going to the hole and you can't ask anything more from him than that.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Those plays were just outstanding.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Gooden is definitely not having a good shooting night. But Z with the putback.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The pressure is on Gooden because as long as Coach Brown gives AV time, Drew has another player who can eat into his minutes and replace him.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James has been getting some athletic blocks these last few games.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke is set to get into the game again. I wonder what exactly is going on with him getting PT this game. It goes against the recent PT trend. Who knows.

Jackson nails a jumper.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

remy23 said:


> The pressure is on Gooden because as long as Coach Brown gives AV time, Drew has another player who can eat into his minutes and replace him.


I'm not saying he's playing poorly, he's just not shooting well. He's pretty much been demon on the boards which is really what we need him to do.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Awesome dunk there by James. Good gracious.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

very nice pass by jones and crazy dunk by bron


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by 26 at the end of the third quarter (83-57).


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

damon seems to be playing better. He's not scared to shoot a 2 pointer anymore.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

For a while there I thought he might pull a muscle if he went up from 2. But yeah it's nice to know he can do it. 

Wow, they finally called a foul on one of Charlottes bigs. Those guys push and hold like crazy.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Even though it's garbage time, AV is looking nice.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Very nice tip in by AV a few minutes ago. 

Good to give Z, LBJ, and the rest of the starters a rest


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Even though the game is over, the Bobcat players are still very scrappy. I have to hand it to them.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Mike Wilks is in


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The next step for Anderson is getting his touch around the basket back. He does have offensive game. You see it when you watch him play for Brazil. And you can tell he believes in his jumper and his ability to drive to the basket and pass.

At the end of the day though, what seperates him from Drew is that he rebounds about as well as Drew, but plays MUCH better team defense. Anderson is like having an extra player out on the court.

I feel bad for Drew, but he's just got to contiue to work hard and be patient, because he and Verejao are the future front court for the Cavs. But it may be 4 years.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That was one funky lay up by Luke.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Newble has to be hurt. He would have atleast seem some minutes by now tonight. Did i miss something?


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey guys. just to let you know. (if you care). OHiO state is winning their game by like 45 points


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> Newble has to be hurt. He would have atleast seem some minutes by now tonight. Did i miss something?


Newble isn't hurt from anything I know. Unless he got injured in the shoot-around or something.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Well last 5 minutes wasnt too good. But what do you expect. This was just what the doctor'd ordered for the cavaliers... a big win and some rest for Z/LBJ


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 103, Charlotte 91*


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Box Score*

"You can book this one to the CAVALIERS"


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

remy23 said:


> Newble isn't hurt from anything I know. Unless he got injured in the shoot-around or something.


It was mentioned that he was injured. He probably could have gone if necessary but if you need to be hurt it's against this team.

You think they are scrappy I thought that at the end they were trying to show up our guys. I don't like that especially since we never really put our foot on their necks


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The OUTLAW said:


> It was mentioned that he was injured. He probably could have gone if necessary but if you need to be hurt it's against this team.
> 
> You think they are scrappy I thought that at the end they were trying to show up our guys. I don't like that especially since we never really put our foot on their necks


How did Newble injure himself? Did he actually reinjure himself or did he simply sit this game out to rest his already aching body (since his foot isn't 100%)? 

I just thought the Charlotte players were getting physical. I wish some fouls were called but since the refs let the players play, it's up to us as a team to adjust to the physical play and throw blows back and use our bodies.

Edit: I found the answer to my question. Newble supposedly sat out due to a "migraine?" Whoa.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Good way to win. We must kill these bad teams. At first I didnt like the Defense but it picked up and we blew the bobcats out of the gym. That was a sick dunk by James when he reversed windmilled or whatever that was.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I just found it. It's on the recap. Newble had migraines and thats why he sat out.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

He also has a foot injury that he has had all year, but reagravated it again last week. 
No much of a loss tho


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Box Score*

God Lebron is just terrible from the FT line again 6-11 tonight. This has to get better


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 01/30/2006 | Cavs suddenly hot on road*












> *Cavs suddenly hot on road*
> *James scores 30 in three quarters as away streak hits four in a row*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs in cruise control*












> _In fewer than 32 minutes, LeBron James torched Jumaine Jones and the Bobcats for 30 points on 11-of-19 shooting._
> 
> *Cavs in cruise control*
> *James scores 30, then rests in rout of woeful Bobcats*
> ...


----------

